

New flat Google logo available in Portugal - ttty
https://www.google.pt/

======
siddhartpai
Doesn't display here on the portugese site (India)

------
dutchbrit
Doesn't display it here (in NL on Portuguese site)

~~~
ttty
They now removed from google.pt.

